# UK bora on Airlift air ride



## lewisknight666 (Aug 7, 2009)

Some pics from the install. Will be making a false floor for the boot soon.
































































And the finished product, trying on some RSs that I'm hoping to aquire. Really happy with the kit!
























ARB still needs to come out, chassis notch and shorter rear struts on the way


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

hey dude, glad to see you got it all fitted. 
you running standard rear shocks at the moment ? 
also, have you relocated the cigar lighter ? 


_Modified by unitzero at 2:19 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

really clean install of the digital management unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lewisknight666 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (unitzero)*

Yeah standard shocks still in the rear, I'll be ordering some different ones soon. Hoping to mount the cigarette lighter on the passenger side of the centre console.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (lewisknight666)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

